#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Technip ""Oil & Gas Engineering Guide (The)"" needed

## mouss

Hi there,


is there anyone having ""The Oil & Gas Engineering Guide, edited by technip .
please see the document in this link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Many thanksSee More: Technip ""Oil & Gas Engineering Guide (The)"" needed

----------


## gateaux_boy

I looking for this too,

----------


## txq_txq

I need too my email xuanquang72000@yahoo.com

----------


## bzbipin

Hi,

I need the book too. email:bzbipin@gmail.com

----------


## mzafar

I need this book too..If any one has please send me mazaf@yahoo.com

----------


## mouss

could anybody email me this to : samouss00@hotmail.fr 

Many thanks

----------


## mechmohan26

hi everyone,

download it from here....

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

i wrongly posted the colorful 2010 edition of "The Oil & Gas Engineering Guide" By Baron Herve in one of the thread in oil & Gas Production space.the link is given below..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## zorran

Thanks a lot !

----------


## BlackMeow

Thx a lot

----------


## sghuge

seminars by Harve boron.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sghuge

seminars by Harve boron.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## synthesis123

Excellent Sharing

See More: Technip ""Oil & Gas Engineering Guide (The)"" needed

----------


## synthesis123

I need this book too..If any one has please send me hussaintahir123@yahoo.com

----------


## zalosh

please reload the book i will appreciate

----------


## genie01

The 2nd edition is out. It's a good buy, anyone generous to share? Please send it to my email: nwogu.george@yahoo.com
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. the link in #7 post is ok.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shm8324

Dear All,
2nd edition of this useful guide is published recently.
Please share this latest edition in this forum...

For more information on this latest edition refer below links..
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dmahaveer

Hi,

Can please send this book "Oil & Gas Engineering Guide" by Technip to my email: dmahaveer1980@gmail.com

Thank you.


Regards,
Mahaveer

----------


## dmahaveer

Hi,

Can please send this book "Oil & Gas Engineering Guide" by Technip to my email: dmahaveer1980@gmail.com

Thank you.


Regards,
Mahaveer

----------


## Bracus

Hi,
Could you send this book "Oil & Gas Engineering Guide" by Technip to my email: a.denis.v@gmail.com

Thank you.

Regards,
Denis.

----------


## orbawy

The links are invalid. Please re-upload. Thanks in advance

----------


## Bracus

Is this book?
_http://www.4shared.com/office/4NWEAn-_ba/herve_baron_the_oil_and_gas_en.html

----------


## Mamado

I am highly interested to get the book "Oil & Gas Engineering Guide (The)" and the seminars by Harve boron.
Could you please put them back on line.
Thanks a lot.

----------


## mhenna

try this :


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Technip ""Oil & Gas Engineering Guide (The)"" needed

----------


## shm8324

Please share 2nd Edition of this book...

----------


## Noppakhun

Dear sghuge,

Please share again, because your files has been moved or deleted.

Best Regards,
Noppakhun

----------


## 008348

Please share again. Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

A simple search of 4shared found this,          
The Oil & Gas Engineering Guide - Baron 2010 (Color) Editions TECHNIP

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shm8324

Please share 2nd edition of this book.... Thanks in advance....

----------


## technicaldreamer

Please share 2nd edition of this book. Thanx

----------


## eftcat

cannot access it. Pls send it to my email: eftcat@yahoo.com
Thanks.

----------


## BCAD

> Please share 2nd edition of this book. Thanx



2nd edition was shared at: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

